# Fromm



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a place they get Fromm from?? I am using Blue Buffalo right now but I have read that Fromm is a better option so I'd like to switch her over. I just don't know the trusted place, online, to get it from. BB I can buy at PetSmart or Petco, but it appears Fromm is not that easy to find.
Anyone have a recommendation on where to get it???


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I use chewy.com. We've never had problems with our order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Fromm is not always easy to find Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com is where I like to order dog food from, but I always wait until I can get the free shipping. Other than that, you can check on Fromm's website Fromm USA Retailers to find a retailer near you.

I do think Fromm is better, however, you have to decide for yourself if it's cost effective. If it is too difficult and or costly for you to get the Fromm, it might be better to stick with Blue.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anna, I checked Fromm's store locator and a whole list of stores in Charlotte came up.

Fromm USA Retailers

There is no difference in price here between Fromm and Blue.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would go to the Fromm website and put in your zip code to find stores in your area that sell it.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Anna, I checked Fromm's store locator and a whole list of stores in Charlotte came up.
> 
> Fromm USA Retailers
> 
> There is no difference in price here between Fromm and Blue.


Thanks...and thanks to everyone else as well.

I just checked and there are a few stores I can go to. So I may have to make a trip this weekend.

I switched her from the food the breeder had her on when I first got her. She's been on the BB since then and she is almost 6 months. Is it okay to switch her again??? I don't plan to switch her after going to Fromm (unless, of course, it doesn't agree with her) but I didn't have all of the knowledge in the beginning and now I know Fromm is better. So, if this is the last switch (hopefully) can I do it now???


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks...and thanks to everyone else as well.
> 
> I just checked and there are a few stores I can go to. So I may have to make a trip this weekend.
> 
> I switched her from the food the breeder had her on when I first got her. She's been on the BB since then and she is almost 6 months. Is it okay to switch her again??? I don't plan to switch her after going to Fromm (unless, of course, it doesn't agree with her) but I didn't have all of the knowledge in the beginning and now I know Fromm is better. So, if this is the last switch (hopefully) can I do it now???


It is fine to switch her.  It is interesting, I have found places online where they range about the same price. Here Fromm is much less.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks...and thanks to everyone else as well.
> 
> I just checked and there are a few stores I can go to. So I may have to make a trip this weekend.
> 
> I switched her from the food the breeder had her on when I first got her. She's been on the BB since then and she is almost 6 months. Is it okay to switch her again??? I don't plan to switch her after going to Fromm (unless, of course, it doesn't agree with her) but I didn't have all of the knowledge in the beginning and now I know Fromm is better. So, if this is the last switch (hopefully) can I do it now???


Yes, you can switch her food...shouldn't be a problem. Good luck I hope she likes it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

do you all think the Fromm is better than the Welness brand, I was going to switch to the Welness because I heard some good things about that brand, I have her on Nature's Own right now because that is what I was giving the yorkie, he has food allergies.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks...and thanks to everyone else as well.
> 
> I just checked and there are a few stores I can go to. So I may have to make a trip this weekend.
> 
> I switched her from the food the breeder had her on when I first got her. She's been on the BB since then and she is almost 6 months. Is it okay to switch her again??? I don't plan to switch her after going to Fromm (unless, of course, it doesn't agree with her) but I didn't have all of the knowledge in the beginning and now I know Fromm is better. So, if this is the last switch (hopefully) can I do it now???


It should be fine to switch her- the four star nutritionals line is all-life stages. I would transition her food initially to fromm. Once she is on Fromm, you can switch up any of the flavors without a transition period. Where I live, Fromm is much cheaper than BB (and I think it's better quality)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> do you all think the Fromm is better than the Welness brand, I was going to switch to the Welness because I heard some good things about that brand, I have her on Nature's Own right now because that is what I was giving the yorkie, he has food allergies.


I used to feed Wellness and I think it's a good brand, but I think Fromm is better. Wellness had been involved in a recall recently (the large breed formula) and Fromm has never. I like Fromm much more for the US quality, customer service, and more affordable price.


----------

